# Rocket is Crafting a Flower Stand!



## Celes (Apr 16, 2020)

Just go straight and follow the path from the airport through the bridge and stairs. Then turn right and keep going until you see the pink house where Rocket lives! Please don't wander. I'll PM the Dodo code. Tips not required but I'd really appreciate any furniture items or spare diys!

I'll send out codes for 3 at a time!

Unfortunately it looks like she stopped crafting, so I'll have to end it here. Sorry if I didn't get to you!


----------



## nintendog (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello! I'd like to visit for the DIY.


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 16, 2020)

I’d like to visit!


----------



## windfall (Apr 16, 2020)

I’d like to visit


----------



## artisansystem (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey, I'd love to visit!


----------



## Feunard (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## xrllor (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to visit~


----------



## peekopecko (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi! I would love to come please!


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Apr 16, 2020)

May I come visit?


----------



## FrozenLover (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## Jazminur (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## MissShema (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to visit! I'll give a present!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to visit. ^-^
Edit: do you need bamboo shoot lamp diy?


----------



## maxii (Apr 16, 2020)

hi i'd love to come visit!


----------



## Rinnell (Apr 16, 2020)

Could I visit if he's still crafting?


----------



## asheu (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to visit if he's still crafting


----------



## Allytria (Apr 16, 2020)

I’d like to visit if possible!


----------



## danilac (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello! I would love to stop by


----------



## Fenix (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to come if he's still available


----------



## Aftereight (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I visit too if he's still crafting please.


----------



## Alita89 (Apr 16, 2020)

Would love to come .


----------



## drchoo (Apr 16, 2020)

Would like to visit for the DIY!


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 16, 2020)

I’d like to come!


----------



## Celes (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm gonna take a break for a bit, but before that I'll finish sending out codes to everyone that above this post!


----------



## PauperSkittles (Apr 16, 2020)

I would like to visit if possible please.


----------



## JordanRhysBaker (Apr 16, 2020)

I would like to come


----------



## An0nn (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello I would love to visit if she's still crafting!

*Edit: Sorry, just saw that you posted again a few posts above this one. If you open again later I would love an invite!


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 16, 2020)

i would like to come if theyre still crafting


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 16, 2020)

stil lopen???


----------



## ProfessorMiku (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------

